# No-Hub sealant



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Had an inspection today on a 3' section of 2" pvc that we spliced in with no hub couplings and adapters(17" crawl space, reached it from a hole in the floor). Inspector wanted it tested and wanted no-hub sealant on the pipe ends . Never heard of this(the sealant) not in my code book.
Any of you guys:thumbsup:.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I believe they make a sealant designed to be used when an air test will be required on mj instead of a water test.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I think black swan makes a no-hub sealant. It does help them pass water test.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Black Swan No Hub Adhesive Lube.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe this is what you are looking for.

Mark


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I am humbled. But we are talking about a repair, on DWV:blink:
Thanks for your replies.:yes:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Well crap! I guess I shoulda posted a photo:laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw your mug, no thanks:laughing::laughing:
Go climb a ...... well, you know


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

This inspector is a joke. I would tell the client they will have to pay me more because the inspector is asking for work ABOVE and BEYOND the UPC code. Have the client call first an demand proof of this crap. I have installed HUNDREDS of MILES of NoHub "Literally" and Never EVER have I nor would I use this crap... BS! The directions even say to NOT USE IT ON PVC!!!

I have not lost a challage yet w/ an inspector. Some guys will be bullied, not saying you are but hey. I call BS... 
Additionally I can't see your install, there may be circumstances omitted in your text. Testing a 3' long repair to a waste system? I call BS. Hell, does not UPC even allow up to 5' of gas repaired w/o test? and he wants 10' of head ???????????? It is 2" so it is not a sewer outside of foundation whereas one can test just to the top of the CO so it is inside and last time I checked, there is nothing in the code book that says "Running Test" so that means 5PSI of air or 10' of head via UPC yes? LOL, I dunno...something is wrong here...:yes:

What do you mean by Adaptors? Why didn't you use 2" CI x 2" Plastic Mission, or Equal, bands?

Can someone learn me here?


----------



## gretsch292 (May 10, 2010)

Howdy all.

For those of you on the Ridgid forum, I'm Swade Plumbing there. 

I found this thread while looking for the Black Swan No-Hub sealant online.

PVC No hub adapters are recommended by the manufacturer when using a mechanical coupling (ie no-hub coupling) to make the transition between 2 different types of materials. These adapters have a ridge that fits inside the ridges of the no hub coupling. It helps resist slipping. The no hub sealant helps maintain a more effective seal on cast iron (or galvanized) pipe. It's good stuff and I've never seen a joint leak that had it on. Correct that it is not to be used on the PVC end.

We use it a lot in Chicago for repairs.

Not in the code explicitly, but the code states that installations and repairs shall follow the manufacturers recommended guidelines.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I am humbled. But we are talking about a repair, on DWV:blink:
> Thanks for your replies.:yes:


Mission brand transistion couplings. Or,same same couplings. Black Swan is some nasty stuff.



http://www.missionrubber.com/Products/index.php


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gretsch292 said:


> Howdy all.
> 
> For those of you on the Ridgid forum, I'm Swade Plumbing there.
> 
> ...


Hi there Swade, good to see you hear. Sorry to have to correct you, but it is in our code that you need to use a no-hub adapter on pvc pipe.

*Section 890.330 Special Joints*
g) Plastic Pipe to Non-Plastic Pipe Joints. Joints between plastic pipe and non-plastic pipe shall be made only by one of the following methods: 

1) Pressure piping. 

A) Approved insert fittings (in accordance with Appendix A, Table A). 

B) Threaded adaptors. 

C) Flanges. 

D) Flared fittings. ​2) Non-pressure piping - Drain Waste Vent (DWV) 

A) Caulked lead joints with caulked adaptors. 

B) No-hub soil pipe shielded couplings with approved adaptor having a raised bead. 

C) Compression type joints for hub and spigot cast iron pipe. 

D) Threaded adaptors. ​


----------



## gretsch292 (May 10, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Hi there Swade, good to see you hear. Sorry to have to correct you, but it is in our code that you need to use a no-hub adapter on pvc pipe.
> *Section 890.330 Special Joints*g) Plastic Pipe to Non-Plastic Pipe Joints. Joints between plastic pipe and non-plastic pipe shall be made only by one of the following methods:
> 1) Pressure piping.
> A) Approved insert fittings (in accordance with Appendix A, Table A).
> ...


Hey Ron,
Thanks for the code reference. Does the UPC states this as well? I guess I was referring to the sealant not being explicitly required. 
The inspectors in my neck of the woods want to the sealant though. I agree with them so no complaint here.

On a related note, I tried to get of the black swan sealant (the dark red stuff) some from Ferguson today (ran out last week) and they don't have it in their system! I've tried 4 other supply houses in the last week and nobody has it! The adheisive lube (the black death goo) was all I was able to get, but that's designed for push gaskets (CI) as I understand it.

I used to be able to get this stuff no problem


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep, just did some No Hub today in Lake Forest, IL where CI is still code. Hands are still stained from the "Black death". We have to use the PVC no hub adapters when we're transitioning but have never used the sealant due to the ribs on the adapters. 

I'd bring him the can and challenge him on that one.

3/4


----------



## joespitzzeri (4 mo ago)

SewerRatz said:


> Hi there Swade, good to see you hear. Sorry to have to correct you, but it is in our code that you need to use a no-hub adapter on pvc pipe. ​ *Section 890.330 Special Joints*​ g) Plastic Pipe to Non-Plastic Pipe Joints. Joints between plastic pipe and non-plastic pipe shall be made only by one of the following methods:​ ​ 1) Pressure piping.​ ​ A) Approved insert fittings (in accordance with Appendix A, Table A).​ ​ B) Threaded adaptors.​ ​ C) Flanges.​ ​ D) Flared fittings.​ ​ 2) Non-pressure piping - Drain Waste Vent (DWV)​ ​ A) Caulked lead joints with caulked adaptors.​ ​ B) No-hub soil pipe shielded couplings with approved adaptor having a raised bead.​ ​ C) Compression type joints for hub and spigot cast iron pipe.​ ​ D) Threaded adaptors.​ ​


 What is the raised bead part referring to?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

It’s referring to you not reading the forums rules, or rulz, for you youngins.


----------



## joespitzzeri (4 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> It’s referring to you not reading the forums rules, or rulz, for you youngins.


It’s not, it’s a legitimate 


Logtec said:


> It’s referring to you not reading the forums rules, or rulz, for you youngins.


You know us young plumbers are the future of your industry right? It would be great for the old timers to help someone trying to be better and learn as much as possible about the trade. Instead of stupid troll comments. Thanks for the help…


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

joespitzzeri said:


> It’s not, it’s a legitimate
> 
> You know us young plumbers are the future of your industry right? It would be great for the old timers to help someone trying to be better and learn as much as possible about the trade. Instead of stupid troll comments. Thanks for the help…


That’s 100% true.
as for stupid troll comments, probably 1/50 people who post on here, esp if they don’t follow the rules are trolls. 
You’ll find the rules for the forum in the “new member section” one of them states you MUST post a proper intro, so that we know you’re a legit plumber or in the industry and not a troll before you’ll get any kind of brotherly love..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

joespitzzeri said:


> It’s not, it’s a legitimate
> 
> You know us young plumbers are the future of your industry right? It would be great for the old timers to help someone trying to be better and learn as much as possible about the trade. Instead of stupid troll comments. Thanks for the help…


Like the ATT woman, it's not difficult. Just follow the rules. Why would we want to correspond with someone who can't follow SIMPLE rules?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> Like the ATT woman, it's not difficult. Just follow the rules. Why would we want to correspond with someone who can't follow SIMPLE rules?


Yep, it’s not like complicated plumbing code in a hospital, high-rise or Lab…

Basic simple life rules like these rules:


-“to make ice, you requires a freezer”
-“please keep your hands and feet inside the ride at all times”
-“no smoking near the gas pumps”
-“do NOT submerge this electrical appliance in water”
-“do NOT feed the alligators/sharks/bears”
-“poison! Do not ingest!”
-“warning! Electric fence!”
-“drinking and driving is not good”
-“Niagara Falls- no swimming!”
-“eating broken glass, may not be good”
-“not using condoms with a hooker can be BAD”
-believe everything you read online!”
-“warning, Millennials know more then YOU”
-“there are no safe-spaces in real life..”
-“how do I cook and then cut my meat?”
-“what do you mean this doesn’t have an APP!?”
-“that’s not what my fortune cookies said..”
-“it’s OK this car drives itself, I don’t need to pay attention..!”
-“I’m not getting MY hands dirty”
-“what? I’m NOT working late or ant weekends???”
-“what do you mean I’m losing my hair?, thanks Dad I’m canceling you!”










Waaaaa sorry,
I’m Gen X I might have gone off the rails a bit there..


----------

